# Who is still shooting Field Archery right now



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I have been getting in at least 28 targets in one day over a weekend for awhile. A couple 14 target halves during the week after work.

Last Saturday shot 42 Targets, 28 on Sunday with two Vegas Indoor Rounds in the Morning. Yes, I was totally whipped. Sometimes I still just cant get enough of this stuff.

PSargeant and I are shooting at New River Bowhunters in Galax, VA. this Sunday. This is one of my favorite Field Ranges any where. Just a beautifull setting. A lot of real field archery shots.

Come on out.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Joe- I gave up a while ago and started working on the indoor game. I do love field but this was a bad year for me outdoors. Will give it a go again next year.
Congrats again on your shooting this year.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I started an indoor league in October (Vegas 450) but because I live in the desert and the winters are mild, I shoot field all year round. I manage at least one 28 target field round a week and more if I can get out there. As a barebow recurve shooter I need lots of practice. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

With the onset of hunting season i don't have enough time for field now.

We have started to shoot indoors also. 

On the nights we shoot indoors i don't go hunting as it starts at 6pm and don't get out of woods after 7pm. 

But in the summer i shoot all the field i can get time for. AC


----------



## James Thurman (Feb 3, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> I have been getting in at least 28 targets in one day over a weekend for awhile. A couple 14 target halves during the week after work.
> 
> Last Saturday shot 42 Targets, 28 on Sunday with two Vegas Indoor Rounds in the Morning. Yes, I was totally whipped. Sometimes I still just cant get enough of this stuff.
> 
> ...


Hello Joe I am still shooting field archery and will for a month or until
the tempture drops below 50 degrees.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

James Thurman said:


> Hello Joe I am still shooting field archery and will for a month or until
> the tempture drops below 50 degrees.


Hey Jim, Chris Mullins from Bear Creek. You probably don't remember me because I've been out for 4 or 5 years but we used to shoot some indoor together when you came over to the club. Hope to see you this winter. 

Where are you shooting field rounds? Kingsport still have a range? We shot 2 shoots at Bear Creek this year, not much turn out but we had some fun. We plan to schedule a few more next year and you should come join in. Me, Charlie P., Estevez, Sanford, Robert, and Jacob were the main ones shooting so we could use some more. Bring a crew.

Chris


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm still shooting it on the weekends when I can. The weather here in Ca. lets us shoot it most of the year. I have started shooting in a Vegas league this week, but I won't give up my field. The indoor league just gets me by until the outdoor starts up again.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Deer season started up around here now so I put the field stuff away and am now starting to get set up for indoors. Actually been having nice enough weather, temp-wise, lately for these parts, but with indoor season and tournaments fast approaching thought it more prudent to start focusing on 20yds (yuck ukey:!). Was still shooting a little bit of field though through mid-Sept which is several weeks longer than most around these parts !

>>------>


----------



## James Thurman (Feb 3, 2004)

RchurE said:


> Hey Jim, Chris Mullins from Bear Creek. You probably don't remember me because I've been out for 4 or 5 years but we used to shoot some indoor together when you came over to the club. Hope to see you this winter.
> 
> Where are you shooting field rounds? Kingsport still have a range? We shot 2 shoots at Bear Creek this year, not much turn out but we had some fun. We plan to schedule a few more next year and you should come join in. Me, Charlie P., Estevez, Sanford, Robert, and Jacob were the main ones shooting so we could use some more. Bring a crew.
> 
> Chris


Chris Kingsport shot several rounds of Field Archery this year, I have still been shooting Field, I will shoot until it gets too cold to shoot,
Good to hear From you,


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Elk season is over so it's back to distance shooting for me.

I can shoot 60 yards indoors :tongue:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Field in the fall????????*

Paper punching is outlawed during hunting season. 
Pre-Vegas league will start after the hunting season is over.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Outdoors at least through Big Sky in Mesquite and then start getting ready for the Open. Don't have a real Indoor League for spots, just for 3D.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Field ends in mid-September for us. Indoor starts the first week of November. Spots and occasional 450.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Indoors started 3 weeks ago and it snowed today...uhhh, no, I am not shooting field again for a while


----------

